# Congratulations 2013 Super Geldings!



## muffntuf (Mar 2, 2014)

We would like to congratulate the 2013 Super Geldings and their owners/exhibitors!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow congratulations to all!


----------

